
Ask HN: Service to mail individual USB drives? - diabhuma
Sometimes in my business I need to mail one or two USB drives to a customer with custom data files.  Is there any service to automate this?  Doing it myself is an increasing hassle.
======
gus_massa
You mean that you upload a zip file to their web page and they buy a new USB
drive, write the content of the zip file and send it using the post office?

[Bonus point if they can make the USB drive read only.]

[Bonus point if they can send also a CD/DVD. (Does people still have a CD/DVD-
ROM?)]

~~~
diabhuma
Yeah, that'd be the ticket.

